# Would You Do It?



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

DoorDash Customer Hires Driver as Private Investigator by Ordering Food to Another House
BY MUSTAFA GATOLLARI
FEB. 3 2022, PUBLISHED 4:31 P.M. ET​

There are fewer things that'll fill you with more anxiety than the thought that your significant other is seeing someone else behind your back. You try your best not to jump to conclusions. You pep talk yourself and go through a bunch of mental gymnastics to not orchestrate different ways of "catching them in the act."

...

Or you could do what this DoorDash customer did and hire a food delivery driver to go by their house, snap a photo of it so you can see which cars are parked outside.








That's what Bryant Shotwell Jr. said one individual requested after ordering a single Lemonade from Wendy's to deliver it to what people assumed was their significant other's address.

Bryant says that the customer "gifted" them lemonade and a tip (the customer paid $13 for a $6.25 order) asked for just that: a drive-by the house and some information.

"This customer ordered something to someone else’s house just to check to see if there are any cars outside. Some people changing the game, man."

A screenshot of the customer's text reads, "drive past the house and send me a picture of the house and whatever cars are there." The driver did just that and the DoorDash user thanked them for their compliance in the snooping matter.

Bryant hashtagged the video with "#sneakylink #wouldyoudoit" and it appears like many commenters would.


Video, screenshots and a plethora of comments can be found in the original article. 








DoorDash Customer Hires Driver as Private Investigator by Ordering Food to Another House


"Some people changing the game man."




www.distractify.com


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nope. The correct answer is:

Tell the customer that it will cost him/her $100 for you to _not _deliver the lemonade to the house and show the occupant your phone with the customer's name and request.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Private detectives charge a lot more than that. So no unless they pony up


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

No, but then I'm too great to worry about being cheated on. Most ladies are smart enough to settle for the $128k rather than go for the million and risk losing it all, ya know.

But if I was mch or something it would be different, I'd probably be installing trackers and on her car and stuff honestly.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

*Worst-Case Scenario:*

The "customer" could be under a restraining order for staking an ex, a RS driver, co-worker from a job the "customer" was just fired from, random person, etc.

From your pictures, the "customer" determines their target has someone of the opposite sex over and murders them both.

Police investigate and the driver is charged with "Accessory To Murder." During the arrest police say, "Let the court system figure it out."

RS deactivates the driver who now has no income and huge expenses, their life is ruined.

It turns out the person of the opposite sex was the target's sibling who was in town for work and stopped in to visit and discuss their aging parent situation, which they agreed upon and exchanged a support hug. The aged parent is traumatized and demands to know how this happened, and of course blames the driver.

"Customer" says the driver is their lover and told them to do it that way so they wouldn't get caught.

"Customer" was born into a rich family and skates, driver takes the fall.

(or any number of other factors for the last event)
("person of the opposite sex" could be a brother with a man-bun, or whatever, gender isn't actually important)

Whatever the situation, there's a reason the "customer" doesn't go over there themselves and I don't want to be any part of that.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Worst-Case Scenario:
> 
> The customer could be under a restraining order for staking an ex, a RS driver, random person, etc.
> 
> ...


Agreed; it's much better to simply export the customer and get the lemonade as a bonus.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

You know you’re broke when you hire a door dasher as a private investigator. 😆


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

You're not supposed to use DoorDash to spy on your cheating spouse! That's abuse of the delivery service. To spy on your cheating spouse you need to hire an Uber to drive you past the target house.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

IVueit is a service designed specifically for this kind of stalking work. He was using the wrong app is all.

iVueit is even cheaper than DoorDash as far as I know. 45 minutes worth of photography for a $5 payout.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally I think any sort of relationship where there is worry about cheating is a toxic unhealthy relationship. I'd rather just stick with open relationship. I don't believe in owning someone exclusively.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> Personally I think any sort of relationship where there is worry about cheating is a toxic unhealthy relationship. I'd rather just stick with open relationship. I don't believe in owning someone exclusively.


Could have been anything. Maybe a scope-out prior to a hit. Or a parent checking to see that her daughter Tiffany hasn't taken the Corolla out to go and visit Chad while she's grounded.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Someone else already mentioned this, I’d be worried the customer might go do a drive by shooting based on my pictures. 
I don’t want to help a murderer.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

I had mother spying on her daughter once. 1.4x surge had multiple stops. First I said no but she told me that her rich friends are facing epidemic of doing drug parties so we will just drive by and no stops will be more than a minute. And we did just that we went all around the county checking to see if there was a party and her car. We did go through many houses and few parks. I remembered it wasn't a bad ride but it did made me tired as it was near end of my shift.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Flawlessbox said:


> I had mother spying on her daughter once. 1.4x surge had multiple stops. First I said no but she told me that her rich friends are facing epidemic of doing drug parties so we will just drive by and no stops will be more than a minute. And we did just that we went all around the county checking to see if there was a party and her car. We did go through many houses and few parks. I remembered it wasn't a bad ride but it did made me tired as it was near end of my shift.


Personally, I don't care what "the story" is, seemingly sweet people have been some of the "best" liars and most rotten on the inside. I don't want to roll up to a drug house/party and have the police roll up right after. If their daughter is hanging out with drug addicts she's on a bad path in life and the parents should do a better job of straightening that mess out before it gets to that point.

They want to track their kid? Put a parental tracking app on the phone. They bought the phone, they're paying for the monthly service, either turn on the feature in the OS or add a third-party app. 

What the parent(s) should do is stop bankrolling that type of behavior. The kid wants a $1,000 phone? Let them get a job and pay for it, then they won't have time for drug parties and will have more respect for their stuff and themselves. I heard there are pizza delivery jobs available...let them get screwed in the workforce a few times like we did and they'll wisen up real fast.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Reading these app delivery stories are so sad. pay is horrible to 90% of the drivers or ants. 10% may find a way. i feel so bad ..APP'S COMPANYS RUINED MY BUDDIES NEW BUSINESS, WITH APP ONLY FOOD AND PIZZA DELIVERY..HE grew tired of paying 30% to them. at the end of the day. it will write this all off on his 2022 taxes great food 2 stores in business 30 + years,, he just said screw it..tired of the fee's and what you guy's never see. the food sitting..driver's keep canceling...or cannot get a driver...he gets cheated both ways ..app's and drivers,,kinda sounds like rideshare


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Flawlessbox said:


> I had mother spying on her daughter once. 1.4x surge had multiple stops. First I said no but she told me that her rich friends are facing epidemic of doing drug parties so we will just drive by and no stops will be more than a minute. And we did just that we went all around the county checking to see if there was a party and her car. We did go through many houses and few parks. I remembered it wasn't a bad ride but it did made me tired as it was near end of my shift.


I had one of those, two young ladies order a trip with multiple stops. Turns out person they were looking for was where they were supposed to be, which happened to be the last stop on their list. Oh well, we added another stop, back to their house. They were looking for a boy friend who was at work as he said he was. 🤣 Psycho lady and girl friend feeding the fire, doubt either of the ladies will every have a lasting relationship.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

As far as the Thread topic, probably not. If the money was right I might accidently send a picture of the wrong house.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

MHR said:


> DoorDash Customer Hires Driver as Private Investigator by Ordering Food to Another House
> BY MUSTAFA GATOLLARI
> FEB. 3 2022, PUBLISHED 4:31 P.M. ET​
> 
> ...


How would I know I'm doing it if the customer didn't even tell me I'm being used as a private investigator?


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> Someone else already mentioned this, I’d be worried the customer might go do a drive by shooting based on my pictures.
> I don’t want to help a murderer.





WI_Hedgehog said:


> Personally, I don't care what "the story" is, seemingly sweet people have been some of the "best" liars and most rotten on the inside. I don't want to roll up to a drug house/party and have the police roll up right after. If their daughter is hanging out with drug addicts she's on a bad path in life and the parents should do a better job of straightening that mess out before it gets to that point.
> 
> They want to track their kid? Put a parental tracking app on the phone. They bought the phone, they're paying for the monthly service, either turn on the feature in the OS or add a third-party app.
> 
> What the parent(s) should do is stop bankrolling that type of behavior. The kid wants a $1,000 phone? Let them get a job and pay for it, then they won't have time for drug parties and will have more respect for their stuff and themselves. I heard there are pizza delivery jobs available...let them get screwed in the workforce a few times like we did and they'll wisen up real fast.


Right!


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Could have been anything. Maybe a scope-out prior to a hit. Or a parent checking to see that her daughter Tiffany hasn't taken the Corolla out to go and visit Chad while she's





FLKeys said:


> I had one of those, two young ladies order a trip with multiple stops. Turns out person they were looking for was where they were supposed to be, which happened to be the last stop on their list. Oh well, we added another stop, back to their house. They were looking for a boy friend who was at work as he said he was. 🤣 Psycho lady and girl friend feeding the fire, doubt either of the ladies will every have a lasting relationship.


This is called a drive-by. 

Female friends always have at least two good friends who are down for a drive by.

This was done is a girlfriend's car that the boyfriend/stalkee did not recognize prior to rideshare.

The more things change the more they stay the same.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

MHR said:


> DoorDash Customer Hires Driver as Private Investigator by Ordering Food to Another House
> BY MUSTAFA GATOLLARI
> FEB. 3 2022, PUBLISHED 4:31 P.M. ET​
> 
> ...


Depends on the app and the tip.

GH: Yes. No photo required and no rating stats.

DD: Maybe. Possible one star rating.

UE: No. Tip removed and thumbs down.

Deliver as a normal order and, if necessary, a tight photo of the food on the ground.

Screenshot customer texts or delivery instructions to combat claims of non-delivery or TOS violations.

All that drama for a single lemonade? Maybe, just maybe, for a hundred bucks of food from Wood Ranch Grill.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

And if the delivery guy said no she’d thumbs down the delivery and submit a complaint to DoorDash.


----------



## InDenver (12 mo ago)

MHR said:


> DoorDash Customer Hires Driver as Private Investigator by Ordering Food to Another House
> BY MUSTAFA GATOLLARI
> FEB. 3 2022, PUBLISHED 4:31 P.M. ET​
> 
> ...


This person seems to be stalking but what if they wanted to break into the place or worse, harm someone there. You just never know what these people are really doing.


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

I wouldn't do it for the stalking/possible murder reasons mentioned. Not only do I not want to be an accessory to a crime, I don't even want to be one to a crime I didn't know was taking place, even if I'm never arrested or charged for it!

So what would I do instead?

Sure, I could get a rescinded tip, thumb down and complaint about non-delivery to Uber Eats, but that's _way_ better than being an accessory to a crime!

What I would probably do first is call or text the customer saying I won't do that kind of "spying" operation. Perhaps mention that some people use it to stalk, but I'm not accusing the customer of any of that. I would offer the lemonade to the customer instead if they told me their real address. If it's accepted (or the customer says ok give me the lemonade instead) and I have the address, I would deliver the lemonade to that customer who requested the spying, with a picture of it at their house, but without the number because that would look like I delivered it to the wrong house with Uber's address being different. Normally, I try to get the house number, or at least unit number, in the picture.

If they insist, I would probably cancel for not safe to deliver, if that's a reason listed in the reasons to cancel. I wouldn't get paid, but at least I would get the lemonade. If I took it back to the restaurant, another driver could accept the snooping offer and possibly facilitate murder. Instead, any such other driver would have to cancel for order picked up by someone else (namely, me!) And yes, I would drink the lemonade because customers really shouldn't be using UE/DD/GH this way.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

To answer op's question, hate to say it but it depends on how much. I wouldn't do this for 20 bucks but have my price I'm sure.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I have had a few things happen to me similar to this. One was a nosey husband. The other was a nosey parent checking on his daughter. Both times, I asked them the information on what they wanted me to do and also the names. Then told them no and rejected the delivery. Then stopped by and told the people what the other person was up to. Simple and done. Then I reported them to the platform (which im sure did nothing). Then put them on my list of auto rejects.

While it is absolutely none of my business, people should know they are being spied on and I am always happy to help.


----------

